# Pregnant 1 month after miscarriage



## mommyto2nenas (Sep 24, 2006)

I miscarried exactly a month ago and had a blood test today and they confirmed that I am indeed pregnant again. Anyone else have this experience? I asked the nurse if its 100% a NEW pregnancy and not lingering HCG levels from the last one and she said it is.

I am EXCITED and NERVOUS at the same time!


----------



## organic-mama (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Congratulations!

And yes, I did. Well, sorta the same. I got pregnant my first real cycle after I miscarried. So I lost the baby July 13thish, and got pregnant middle of August, so got the positive test the beginning of September. Sounds like you ovulated after miscarrying? I'm not sure if I did or not, but we didn't really try that month, I was still too numb.

Good luck!


----------



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

Congratulations! Isn't it wonderful how forgiving your body can be? The same happened to me. I miscarried and a month later I found out I was pg again. And this one has stuck (I'm 17.5 weeks now)









I should add that having the miscarriage so close made me very, very cautious about getting too excited, so I know what you mean about being nervous. I hope this one sticks for you, too.


----------



## kathywiehl (Dec 9, 2003)

Congratulations! Back in 2002, I lost a baby at 8 weeks, had a period exactly 4 weeks later, then got pg again immediately. She's 5 years old now







That pregnancy was a pretty anxious time for me until I got to 12 weeks and finally went in to see my midwife. Upon hearing her heartbeat, I burst into tears with joy.


----------



## mommyto2nenas (Sep 24, 2006)

I have no idea when I ovulated. I have not had a period since Feb. 2008 and only 3 more in the last 3 years!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup! He is now a happy, healthy, two-year-old. He was conceived about two weeks after my miscarriage.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Rana* 
Congratulations!

And yes, I did. Well, sorta the same. I got pregnant my first real cycle after I miscarried. So I lost the baby July 13thish, and got pregnant middle of August, so got the positive test the beginning of September. Sounds like you ovulated after miscarrying? I'm not sure if I did or not, but we didn't really try that month, I was still too numb.


Me too.. almost exactly, actually!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Me too.. almost exactly, actually!

Someone in the loss forum said they had heard [third-hand, anyone?] that women are more fertile after a miscarriage. I don't know if that's true or not, but an interesting thought....


----------



## daisyem (May 12, 2004)

Congrats!

I had the same experience as well. M/C on July 4, found out I was pregnant again the beginning of August. I am almost 19 weeks along now









(I took a pregnancy test 1.5 weeks after my M/C and it was negative, so my HCG levels were gone by then...)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I miscarried in early April and by the end of May we were expecting again. I'm 27 weeks now so obviously the baby stuck but it took a long long time before I felt confident about the pregnancy. The mamas in the Pregnancy after loss forum really held me up in the first few months.


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I did the same thing. The only thing is.... apparently I was very fertile after my last miscarriage. It's twins! Apparently that's not that uncommon. I miscarried in June, bled off an on for 3 weeks, apparently ovulated at 5 weeks post miscarriage and got a pregnancy test at 7 weeks past miscarriage.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

I did the same thing, but it took me forever to ovulate. I m/c beginning of july didn't o till Aug 6th. Got pg and am now 16 weeks.

Congrats!


----------



## temama (Feb 17, 2002)

I had it happen more than once...I miscarried in May at 8 weeks and found out that I had one in the uterus and one on my ovary was given methotrexate to reabsorb the one on my ovary. Wasn't told that it would affect me if I got pregnant again. Got pregnant with twins right away and miscarried at 8 weeks again because of the shot the babies hearts quit beating. Got pregnant again right away and miscarried at 8 weeks again. By then the shot had gotten out of my system and I found out I was pregnant again right away and she is now just over 2 years old. I never had a period in between any of these pregnancies they used the date of my previous miscarriage to date the pregnancy. If it weren't for the shot I may have carried to term the second time.

Good Luck and don't worry.


----------



## AmamaAgain (Dec 31, 2007)

That was me! I miscarried January 4th last year and got pregnant again on the 20th. My baby is now almost 6 weeks old and healthy! Congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

It's happened to me twice. Both of my girls were conceived immediately after a miscarriage.


----------



## laurelavenue (Dec 29, 2006)

I had a miscarriage with D&C on November 4, 2006. My daughter was born July 31, 2007! So if you do the math, you will see that I got pregnant again without ever even getting another period. My pregnancy with my daughter was completely healthy and uneventful, although she did come a few weeks early.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Congratulations! I also got pregnant on the first cycle after my m/c. I went on to have a normal, low risk pregnancy and gave birth to a healthy 9 lb baby boy!

It's totally normal to be nervous. I hope that as the weeks go on you will feel more and more confident that this pregnancy will result in a healthy baby.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

This happened to me too - he is 13 years old now


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

yep, my 3 kids were all conceived after miscarriages -anything from ovulating 2 weeks after to 3 months after.


----------



## Curlyfry7 (Jun 20, 2007)

And me too! I had a m/c Mar 13th, ovulated April 2, and got a positive test on Apr 19. I am currently 34 weeks and doing well. I too was exceedlingly nervous and didn't really start to enjoy this pregnancy until after 20 weeks. I had some excited moments before that, but they were always tempered with caution.

Good luck!


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Many times. Both ds2 & this baby were the month after miscarriages, as were many of the babies I've lost.


----------



## coalifetime (Sep 6, 2007)

me too! it is hard emotionally though!
i had a miscarriage at maybe 4-5weeks along and conceived my daughter just 2 weeks after the miscarriage. she is now almost 2yrs old and we are pregnant again. i still think about how amazing it is and the rollercoaster...


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

I got pregnant with my ds, who is now five, two weeks after a m/c.







I'm soooooo glad I did not listen to that three mos. "rule". Congratulations!


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

i too got pregnant 2 weeks after my last miscarriage. interesting that you are more fertile after a miscarriage. i'd like to read more about that.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep! He is 10 weeks now. I was pregnant last November and miscarried on Thanksgiving. But was pregnant again in Dec. Congratulations!!


----------



## michelle.english19 (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations!

Happened to me, too. Miscarried at 10 weeks on July 9. Had a positive pregnancy test on Aug. 22, altho I *knew* before that that I was. Never had a period after the m/c and before the positive HPT.

Am currently 17.5 weeks along, just had an ultrasound, everything was perfect and beautiful.

I understand being cautious about it. I didn't even go to the dr. until I was 12 weeks. I know my husband was holding his breath, too, and he told me that he was worried b/c we conceived so quickly after the m/c.

My m/c, oddly enough, taught me to trust my body. I applied that afterwards and hubby and I decided not to use any b.c. (despite the ob's rec. to wait 1-3 mos.) We decided to trust Mother Nature, God, and my body. So far it's been a good decision









Congratulations again!


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I also miscarried and concieved twins before my next period. I was also told you are extra fertile then.


----------



## ambrosia77 (Aug 7, 2008)

I know that my sister was conceived right after my mother miscarried, so that's my "yes" for this thread.

I'm wondering if anyone knows for sure why OBs seem to tell you to wait 2-3 months after a m/c before trying again? After my miscarriage the nurse told me to wait until I had two normal periods to try again. It was the most horrible, frustrating feeling to wait that long. I guess I'm just thinking ahead to if that happens again--I would love to not feel pressured to wait.

I think I had the feeling that my doctor would yell at me if I turned up pregnant the month after my miscarriage, so I waited it out.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, I miscarried and conceived 3 weeks later. My DS is 4 years old today.


----------



## Mommy StormRaven (Jan 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyto2nenas* 
I miscarried exactly a month ago and had a blood test today and they confirmed that I am indeed pregnant again. Anyone else have this experience? I asked the nurse if its 100% a NEW pregnancy and not lingering HCG levels from the last one and she said it is.

I am EXCITED and NERVOUS at the same time!

I'm currently almost 27 weeks PG. My latest m/c was 4/15/08. My next cycle began on 5/18/08, I got PG that cycle with twins - one vanished but I have a very active and healthy baby girl who seems to be anxiously awaiting her grand exit on February.

I'v ehad 8 m/c's and yes, it's terribly scary but so very joyous at the same time!


----------

